# Hotel luggage cart



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever come across an old luggage cart/dolly - one that would have been used at a hotel? I'm wanting one, but don't know exactly where to look. I'm thinking of contacting some nearby hotels/motels to see if they have any old or broken ones.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ That would be a good option. I'm sure hotels have some that may be broken and you may have to do some minor repairs.


----------



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having to replace a caster or something of that nature, and the carpet/fabric on the bottom wouldn't really matter. I'm having summer halloween party and I have a 30's/40's hotel theme. I just want to pile some old luggage on it and sit it by the door.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Handfulofrubies said:


> I wouldn't mind having to replace a caster or something of that nature, and the carpet/fabric on the bottom wouldn't really matter. I'm having summer halloween party and I have a 30's/40's hotel theme. I just want to pile some old luggage on it and sit it by the door.


Great idea. I think Copchick has the best idea of how to find them. Post pictures if you find them.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

if you can try to make your own


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Another option is to create one using a base with casters, PVC for the rails painted to look like chrome/brass.
Wouldn't be able to handle the weight but would give the look.


----------



## Unmutual (Aug 7, 2014)

I am using a clothing rail for mine. Lots of furniture stores sell them as the bog-cheapest option i.e. this one from ikea, and they are quite easy to find on freecycle sites as people trade up to proper wardrobes. I got mine for free; planning to spraypaint it gold and shiney.


----------

